# Hawkmate?



## wannabeagoodmudder (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey,
I've got a question for the hawk and trowel guys...anyone use or tried using a hawkmate? I saw one in ebay. It goes on the bottom of the hawk to hold a knife or two.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this is my hawk and I am very happy with it :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> this is my hawk and I am very happy with it :thumbup:


how dose it clean up?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wannabeagoodmudder said:


> Hey,
> I've got a question for the hawk and trowel guys...anyone use or tried using a hawkmate? I saw one in ebay. It goes on the bottom of the hawk to hold a knife or two.


never got one due to its too heavy to with all the extra knives plus mud, I learned the hard way with Apla-Tech you really have to think before you purchase or you get something that is not for you


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I got one years ago, used it once and took it off again, it's a good idea but not for my scrawny arms


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

keke said:


> this is my hawk and I am very happy with it :thumbup:


 
I love it! I wish I seen this a long time ago. I like:yes: the taper on the ends. slap! it on


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think I would like it...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I can hold a hawk .5.6.10.12 in my left hand. Reaching for the one I want with my right can be a little tricky tho!:yes:


----------



## wannabeagoodmudder (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm glad I asked before I bought one. I didn't think a lot about the extra weight. Come to think of it...I think I've forgotten how heavy a hawk full of mud gets over the course of the day.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I can hold a hawk .5.6.10.12 in my left hand. Reaching for the one I want with my right can be a little tricky tho!:yes:


 that hawk is a perfect fit for you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

wannabeagoodmudder said:


> I'm glad I asked before I bought one. I didn't think a lot about the extra weight. Come to think of it...I think I've forgotten how heavy a hawk full of mud gets over the course of the day.


I had the bright idea of buying a 16'' hawk....Didn't work out so well!
After loading up It was like balancing a small elephant !


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> how dose it clean up?


easy.....sink in the water over night and comes out clean


----------



## fcr remodeling (Mar 13, 2014)

*Hawkmate*

i bought one,
great for storage, i have the knives 
i need in there. easy usage.
the weight not so bad and can can be controlled by the
amount of mud you put on.
Best part is my knives are protected and i always 
can find them.

gotta get it.....saves money


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fcr remodeling said:


> i bought one,
> great for storage, and when im up a ladder, i have the knives
> i need in there. easy usage.
> the weight not so bad and can can be controlled by the
> ...


If you want to push your own product, it would help if you didn't join the site for that soul purpose. Try contributing to other threads first and then plug your own product slowly over time. Instead of having it in your display picture, and your first stop being this thread.
Know how I can tell you're not a taper!? What the F kind'a taper says "it's great for when I'm working up on a ladder"!? 
We use stilts, scaffolds, work benches & bakers. Ladders!? No. Those are for painters. Gross.
No self-respecting taper would say, I can control the weight of it by having less mud on my hawk.

So in your taping world, instead of carrying mud on your hawk, you carry a sh!t ton of putty knives and do more trips up and down your ladder to get mud!? Right....:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> If you want to push your own product, it would help if you didn't join the site for that soul purpose. Try contributing to other threads first and then plug your own product slowly over time. Instead of having it in your display picture, and your first stop being this thread.
> Know how I can tell you're not a taper!? What the F kind'a taper says "it's great for when I'm working up on a ladder"!?
> We use stilts, scaffolds, work benches & bakers. Ladders!? No. Those are for painters. Gross.
> No self-respecting taper would say, I can control the weight of it by having less mud on my hawk.
> ...


 I SO have a pic for fcr!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fcr remodeling said:


> i bought one,
> great for storage, and when im up a ladder, i have the knives
> i need in there. easy usage.
> the weight not so bad and can can be controlled by the
> ...


I can hold a hawk and 4 knives in one hand! And your trying to sell me horse chit??


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

"Hawkmate" I've got enough on my plate trying to handle my workmate, just stick the extra knives in your back pockets:thumbup:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> If you want to push your own product, it would help if you didn't join the site for that soul purpose. Try contributing to other threads first and then plug your own product slowly over time. Instead of having it in your display picture, and your first stop being this thread.
> Know how I can tell you're not a taper!? What the F kind'a taper says "it's great for when I'm working up on a ladder"!?
> We use stilts, scaffolds, work benches & bakers. Ladders!? No. Those are for painters. Gross.
> No self-respecting taper would say, I can control the weight of it by having less mud on my hawk.
> ...


All the old school union finishers up in Portland used to tell me that a taper is what's on the end of a piece of sh*t. "Drywall Finisher" was the correct title. Now every time I hear the word "taper" I think of poop. Ha ha. As far as the hawk thing I'd try it but I didn't see a link. I agree with tasteful social advertising. I'm pretty shameless with advertising Fresco Harmony but then our product is the only one I've seen in the last 30 years that actually makes the drywall finisher more money. Oh and I'm a journeyman drywall finisher so that does help. Also, always leave a link when you shamelessly advertise! I may want to check one out. 
Www.frescoharmony.com


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> If you want to push your own product, it would help if you didn't join the site for that soul purpose. Try contributing to other threads first and then plug your own product slowly over time. Instead of having it in your display picture, and your first stop being this thread.
> Know how I can tell you're not a taper!? What the F kind'a taper says "it's great for when I'm working up on a ladder"!?
> We use stilts, scaffolds, work benches & bakers. Ladders!? No. Those are for painters. Gross.
> No self-respecting taper would say, I can control the weight of it by having less mud on my hawk.
> ...





moore said:


> I can hold a hawk and 4 knives in one hand! And your trying to sell me horse chit??


When I read your comments and fcr's last night, I was thinking to post "Are you guys really, really sure about this?" But then I thought "I better not, just in case I'm wrong."


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Nick Harmon said:


> All the old school union finishers up in Portland used to tell me that a taper is what's on the end of a piece of sh*t. "Drywall Finisher" was the correct title. Now every time I hear the word "taper" I think of poop. Ha ha. As far as the hawk thing I'd try it but I didn't see a link. I agree with tasteful social advertising. I'm pretty shameless with advertising Fresco Harmony but then our product is the only one I've seen in the last 30 years that actually makes the drywall finisher more money. Oh and I'm a journeyman drywall finisher so that does help. Also, always leave a link when you shamelessly advertise! I may want to check one out.
> Www.frescoharmony.com


You can get away with calling me a 'taper' most times, but don't try calling me a 'mudder'. That's my 'poop' word.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

JustMe said:


> You can get away with calling me a 'taper' most times, but don't try calling me a 'mudder'. That's my 'poop' word.


I also learned that "pushing mud" (which is what I called it a lot) is a reference to anal sex in the prison community. Words to the wise.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Where did you spend time Nick ? Were you caught filling butts ?:jester:

You left yourself wide open on that one !


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Nick Harmon said:


> I also learned that "pushing mud" (which is what I called it a lot) is a reference to anal sex in the prison community. Words to the wise.


I wonder if whoever reserved 'sex.plumbing' as a new domain name is thinking the same thoughts.

'.sexy' as a new domain extension is now out. '.sex' is coming out sometime this year.

'drywall.sexy' looks to be available. Just in case someone wants to spruce up their image or re-brand, and wants a website for it.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

fcr remodeling said:


> i bought one,
> great for storage, i have the knives
> i need in there. easy usage.
> the weight not so bad and can can be controlled by the
> ...


Dunno man... Might be missing something... 
Toss a beer holder and/or roach clip on one and they'd probably fly off the shelves :thumbsup:


----------

